# Canada reciprosity



## WV_Boiler (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience getting licensed in Canada? We have a job in Nova Scotia and there doesnt seem to be a straight forward path.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2013)

My boss recently tried going through their convoluted process but from what he told me, they made every step incredibly difficult. He's a mechanical engineer and had to take their 4-hour law and ethics exam. He passed that and then had to submit a good amount of paperwork and fees. I believe they started getting unresponsive and giving him the run around about how some of the qualifications were not met or something. I think it had to do with his Canadian PE reference and not working directly with him or for him. Something to that effect. I think he's still trying to appeal with the board though. Not sure if that helps or not but thought I would share what "I heard".


----------

